

Freeing yourself from Facebook's new web trackers - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/freeing-yourself-from-facebooks-new-web-trackers-7000030597/

======
viana007
Ghostery plugin is excellent for that

~~~
ktsmith
I'm using Disconnect since Ghostery sells data to advertisers.

~~~
Canada
Ghostery does ask permission from the user.

